# Strange problem with ViP622



## odawgx (Dec 12, 2006)

I got a strange problem with my new ViP 622 receiver. I was hoping someone can help me out.

I was recording House yesterday on the KTTV 11 (FOX) station in HD. I noticed that the recording didn't have any audio. I started watching about 10 minutes in to the program. My first guess was that something was wrong with the station because I checked other channels and the audio was fine. 

This is where the problem gets strange...

I hit View Live TV while it was recording House and noticed the live feed had audio. so I tried hitting the skip back button a few times and it didn't have audio but just video.

I've tried different channels on both tuners with the problem only happening on the one channel. I'm using the receiver in single mode. 

It appears the problem on happens on KTTV LA and is only on recorded programs or recorded portions of a program. This is a new problem because the NFL playoffs recorded fine over the weekend. I can watch the program fine in live mode, but even if I skip back a few minutes, the part that I just saw with audio, has no audio.

There could be something wrong with the DVR but one would think it'll happen on more than one channel.

I hope this is not too confusing but please let me know if you have any ideas.

Thanks for the help.

Omar


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Did you try watching the event after it finished recording? i.e. as a completed DVR event instead of delayed TV. Did it have audio then? How is it today vs. when it was recording, can you play it fine now? 

There still seem to be a few audio issues still lingering on the 622. Typically if you do a front panel reboot (hold down the power button until the unit starts to reboot) it will clear them up. If you are in the middle of a recording I suggest that you wait until it's done. Typically the information being recorded is fine, it's just a problem with playback. This way you have the entire event when the system is done being rebooted, instead of missing content while it reboots.


----------



## odawgx (Dec 12, 2006)

It still did the same thing when I rebooted it on just that one channel. It didn't play the audio once the program completed either. I will try again today and report back.

Thanks


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

odawgx said:


> I got a strange problem with my new ViP 622 receiver. I was hoping someone can help me out.
> 
> I was recording House yesterday on the KTTV 11 (FOX) station in HD. I noticed that the recording didn't have any audio. I started watching about 10 minutes in to the program. My first guess was that something was wrong with the station because I checked other channels and the audio was fine.
> 
> ...


Wow - you are describing verbatim exactly what happened to me - and we're both in the L.A. area...hmmm...

I just chalked it up to some weird anomaly with the 622 and rebooted it later. I'd never had the problem before. Just one thing...my recording was from the satellite HD channel, 6309, not OTA, if that matters


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Definitely matters in terms of trying to narrow down the problem. Always good to report the channel.. OTA or Sat.... Program that you were watching. Live, Delayed, or Recorded. All these pieces of info are helpful. 

I am also in SoCal... So I would be interested in know what the program was. Maybe by luck I recorded it..


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> Definitely matters in terms of trying to narrow down the problem. Always good to report the channel.. OTA or Sat.... Program that you were watching. Live, Delayed, or Recorded. All these pieces of info are helpful.
> 
> I am also in SoCal... So I would be interested in know what the program was. Maybe by luck I recorded it..


Sorry, Ron - it was "House"...I meant verbatim in every way...


----------



## silverlude (Jan 11, 2007)

I also had the same problem, So. Ca., channel 6309, trying to record House, both 8:00 and 9:00pm start times. No audio on either recording. Tried the off button reset and the unplug reset and still no audio. Hope someone has a fix, my 16 year old daughter is a House frantic and is trying to read lips.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Dan.. not a house guy.. So audio was ok live.. but no audio when buffered or recorded.. That is strange if I got this right. I have seen the opposite where no audio live but get audio buffered or recorded but not the other way around. Hmmm To bad I don't watch House.. I would like to see this in action. 

Did anyone get this viewing it over OTA? Personally I use the Dish HD locals as back ups because I get a slightly better Picture with OTA channels and the seem to have less audio issues with them. The Dish HD locals for SoCal have greatly improved since the early days, but I think there definitely is still room for improvment. 

and by the way... :welcome_s silverlude and thanks for chiming in.


----------



## odawgx (Dec 12, 2006)

silverlude said:


> I also had the same problem, So. Ca., channel 6309, trying to record House, both 8:00 and 9:00pm start times. No audio on either recording. Tried the off button reset and the unplug reset and still no audio. Hope someone has a fix, my 16 year old daughter is a House frantic and is trying to read lips.


Thanks for all the help guys. The channel seems fine now but it appears like it was a problem with the KTTV feed. Something must have not been set properly if all of us experienced on House.

My girlfriend was freaking out too because it's her favorite show...luckily for her, I turned on Closed Caption and she didn't have to read lips...even though it is annoying to read text....

Nothing like watching in Dolby Digital. I guess I know how it feels to be deaf, I can't imagine the suffering someone goes through to not be able to hear at all.

I guess we have to be grateful for what we have! 

I'll let you know if the problem persists, but as of now...it hasn't happened again.


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

Here we go again. I just sat down to watch my DVR of the Seattle/Chicago NFL playoff game on Fox 6309, and I have no sound.

:icon_cry:

Update - approximately 37 minutes into the playback, the sound just came on...go figure...


----------



## TP715 (Jan 15, 2007)

Same exact thing happened to us with "House" on LA Fox via satellite. No audio on DVR playback while realtime had audio (although with terrible lip sync). Stopping recording and trying to back up live also resulted in zero audio.


----------



## cornflakes (Sep 30, 2005)

The exact same issue with me as well. House, on LA Fox, Satellite HD verison (mapped to channel 11). Exactly as others have described, watching it through the recording had no audio, though live had audio (I didn't notice any lipsync issues though). Unfortunately after the show was over, I had forgotten about the audio issue, and deleted the recording from the DVR. Hasn't happened since though.


----------



## Red Dwarf (Aug 25, 2002)

I had the same thing with House. We ended up watching it with closed captions. Also I had no audio for the 1st quarter of the playoff game this weekend. It was KTTV.


----------



## humara (Jan 12, 2007)

me too.

house
LA area
no audio signal.

oh man, just checked our recording of the premiere of 24. and luckily it has audio. I would have been forced to switch to another provider if that didn't record properly. there's only so much she'll put up with.

and i just test recorded cops on fox and it worked with audio.
hopefully its a (VERY) isolated incident


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

It's a station problem not a 622 problem.


----------



## socalviewer (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm having the same problem with KTTV



odawgx said:


> I got a strange problem with my new ViP 622 receiver. I was hoping someone can help me out.
> 
> I was recording House yesterday on the KTTV 11 (FOX) station in HD. I noticed that the recording didn't have any audio. I started watching about 10 minutes in to the program. My first guess was that something was wrong with the station because I checked other channels and the audio was fine.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rukes (Mar 5, 2007)

Sadly, I just got this too, tonight. Set my DVR to record The Simpsons and Family Guy as usual, and BOTH do not have any audio when playing back. Tried a hard reset too by pulling the plug...

The funny thing is, like described before, when Family Guy was half over, I had it on Live TV and the audio was playing fine. But it didn't record any of it.

Has nobody been able to recover these recordings?


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Rukes said:


> Sadly, I just got this too, tonight. Set my DVR to record The Simpsons and Family Guy as usual, and BOTH do not have any audio when playing back. Tried a hard reset too by pulling the plug...
> 
> The funny thing is, like described before, when Family Guy was half over, I had it on Live TV and the audio was playing fine. But it didn't record any of it.
> 
> Has nobody been able to recover these recordings?


Not sure what the proble is, but if you had audio when you were watching it live, then the audio was recorded. It never actually plays it live, but records it and immediately reads back the recording.


----------



## Rukes (Mar 5, 2007)

tnsprin said:


> Not sure what the proble is, but if you had audio when you were watching it live, then the audio was recorded. It never actually plays it live, but records it and immediately reads back the recording.


So then this would be a 622 problem then, instead of a local affiliate problem?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

:welcome_s Ruckes

Based on the described symptoms. Yes that would be my guess. Ok.. I notice you guys are in the SoCal area. I am also. when you say KTTV HD are you meaning Dish HD or OTA HD. Anyone have both? 

I have both Dish HD locals and Dish OTA and i Have not seen this on the FOX shows I see. This might be a manifestation of some of the audio issues still left to be flushed out, but I am Rukes reply where it is immediate and always there is unusual. Especially given it was playing back fine live.


----------



## Test_subj (Mar 6, 2007)

I was having this problem last night (3/4/07), I'm just north of LA and get the LA locals via dish.

I had family guy set to record, watched a little of it live and it had audio, but when it finished there was no audio in the file (played it on both tvs to check). Also on Fox, tv2 would play the audio live/delayed fine, but on tv1 (optical out) i didn't have audio if it was delayed and when it was live it was dropping out so often as to make it impossible to watch. My memory may be a bit fuzzy, but i think it was happening on more than just fox. (I was recording battlestar on SciFi and had a few dropouts there too)


----------



## Scotty (Aug 10, 2006)

This happened to me twice: Once on an SD channel and once OTA channel out of Sacramento. Sound was present on the broadcast but not on the recording.

I deleted the recording the first time (unfortunately) and the second time a soft reboot after the recording finished. I tried both HDMI and Optical outputs. Sound came back completely after reboot.

Scotty


----------



## Test_subj (Mar 6, 2007)

I did a hard boot on mine and i still had no audio. if it happens again i guess i'll try a soft boot.


----------

